# budget gaming headset £20-30



## white phantom (Mar 1, 2012)

hiya guys n gals of the wonderful TPU

me again here to annoy yees all with a question 

i am looking to purchase a new "gaming" headset for use with my pc mainly just to play battlefield and shiz without waking up the house at night and also it must have a mic to chat (i know most do). i probably wont use it to listen to music or such will just use my speakers, im not exactly an audiophile because funds prevent the super digital expensive stuff and it sounds the same after a while , but i do like my music to sound decent/good e.g not tinny or no low end bass.

i am looking to probably spend no more than around the £20 mark maybe a stretch to £30 if they are decent specs as it probably wont be used to much. the choices so far after some reading and searching are:

OZONE ATTACKS (£20ish) probably the white to go with my phantom.
http://www.ozonegaming.com/product.php?id=6

PLANTRONICS 367 (£20ish) 
http://www.plantronics.com/uk/product/gamecom-367

FATALITY PRO HEADSET(again £20ish) 
http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3361136/Creative-Fatal1ty-Pro-Series-Gaming-Headset/Product.html

so my question i know these are cheap end headsets but which would be best? im swaying between the fatality and plantronics at the minute

i am also open to any suggestions within budget

thanks 
white


----------

